# Icelandic: lýst þér



## Alxmrphi

> *Í húsnæðisleit*
> 
> *A*: Hvernig* lýst þér *á þessa íbúð? Falleg, þriggja herbergja íbúð í Kópavogi. Fallegt útsýni og stórt barnaherbergi.
> *B*: Bara vel, gott að hafa stórt herbergi fyrir börnin.
> *A*: Á ég að hringja og athuga *hvort* við getum skoðað íbúðina?
> *B*: Já, takk fyrir.



Hi all,

I've got some problems regarding this little dialogue.
The first and little thing is just I hope someone can indicate the meaning of *næðis* in the title, I can see it's about house-hunting, and I can see 'house' and 'search', but not what the middle part means.

My main question however is on *lýst þér*, nowhere can I find a dictionary definition that says it means "What do you think of...?" or "How about..?" yet that's what it seems to mean. All I am aware of and have been since learning this word sometime last year was that it means describe/define/explain/depict and show. None of these fit so I was curious as to what the construction meant.

Is it not: What do you think of this apartment?.... (?)
If so, what's the meaning / usage of the verb here.

(And 50 points to Gryffindor for whoever can tell me what* hvort *means in the last line.)

Takk!


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

OK, last thing first. Hvort translates in this context as whether.

What do you think of this apartment? Yep
Lýst comes from Ljós (light), but I have no idea how it became to be used in that way, maybe to shine a light on something makes you start a process of valuation on it.

As for the first question, you've actually went to far in disassembling the word. Look up húsnæði


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah, regarding hvort, I did see if/whether, but that's very odd in English, we'd say:

"Should I ring and let them *know (that) we can come* to see the apartment".

It's a bit odd to see a conditional relative clause being used, hmm, I'll make a mental note of that. About lysa, hmm I thought that would have been in one of the dictionaries, but now I know it's correct that is fine. Thinking of it like "_How is it described to you? (how does it make you feel), 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms etc_". Sort of like "How is it described to your mind" i.e. good / bad, that is something I can understand 

Going to the dictionary to check_ húsnæði_ now!
*Edit:* place to live / lodgings! 

Thanks!


----------



## Tjahzi

Næði.

The question is: _How does it shine on you on this apartment,_ which is obviously gibberish as long as you haven't studied languages this fond of impersonal constructions. However, if you look at the cases, it becomes a little more clear. The logical subject is represented by the dative, the one that _receives_ the impression/emotion/feeling. The interesting thing here is that there really is no subject. The apartment doesn't _emotiate _you, it is the object that is "being shined" _for _you. How does it whine on it for you? How does it look _for/to_ you? The "technical presentation" of the verb should then be _að__ lýsa hverjum á __hvern__._

_Hvort_ means _whether_!

That should be a 150 points for Slytherin!!!

(Doh, phone slowed me down!)


----------



## Alxmrphi

Re: hvort, it makes perfect sense now, I should have watched the whole scene before asking the question, it's about_ *whether* the owner of the house will say it is ok for us to be able to see the house today_.

I was looking at it as why they would need to say if/whether if it was their decision (i.e. in their control), but it's only up to the person selling the lodging, right, completely clear now.

Edit: Just seen your post Tjahzi, thanks! Makes more sense now.
(Unfortunately no points to slytherin )


----------



## Tjahzi

Alxmrphi said:


> Ah, regarding hvort, I did see if/whether, but that's very odd in English, we'd say:
> 
> "Should I ring and let them *know (that) we can come* to see the apartment".



Á ég að hringja og athuga *hvort* við getum skoðað íbúðina?

Should I call and check whether we can see the apartment?


50 more points please!


----------



## sindridah

Alxmrphi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got some problems regarding this little dialogue.
> The first and little thing is just I hope someone can indicate the meaning of *næðis* in the title, I can see it's about house-hunting, and I can see 'house' and 'search', but not what the middle part means.
> 
> My main question however is on *lýst þér líst þér *, nowhere can I find a dictionary definition that says it means "What do you think of...?" or "How about..?" yet that's what it seems to mean. All I am aware of and have been since learning this word sometime last year was that it means describe/define/explain/depict and show. None of these fit so I was curious as to what the construction meant.
> 
> Is it not: What do you think of this apartment?.... (?)
> If so, what's the meaning / usage of the verb here.
> 
> (And 50 points to Gryffindor for whoever can tell me what* hvort *means in the last line.)
> 
> Takk!


 
lýst is the past principal of the verb lýsa.
líst is the present indicative mood of the verb lítast


----------



## Alxmrphi

That's what it says in the subtitles 
Is it wrong?


----------



## sindridah

Hehe yeah I know, But it wouldn't follow when I pressed the quote button!  But yeah it's wrong, It's suppose to be "hvernig *líst* þér á"


----------



## Alxmrphi

sindridah said:


> Hehe yeah I know, But it wouldn't follow when I pressed the quote button!  But yeah it's wrong, It's suppose to be "hvernig *líst* þér á"


ókei dókei


----------



## sindridah

Hope I'm not being too pedantic!


----------

